# Bad taste



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that is what most dems do. :shock:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> that is what most dems do. :shock:


What? They left a bad taste in yours too?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> callofthewild said:
> 
> 
> > that is what most dems do. :shock:
> ...


you can't blame them i am much better looking than the one pictured on the button. the only problem is i only swing one way. not what you call liberal material. :lol:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> The Naturalist said:
> 
> 
> > callofthewild said:
> ...


Monica=Bill
callofthewild=Hillary

:wink:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Monica=Bill
*callofthewild=Hillary*

:wink:[/quote]
How does Lifetime hunter feel about that?


----------

